# liste de verbes au passé composé - répétition du sujet et de l'auxiliaire



## laurahya

Bonjour tout le monde.

J’ai une question liée au passé composé en français. Quand on écrit une liste d’actions, faut-il répéter le pronom personnel ou l’écrire une fois seulement comme en anglais ? Je donne une petite phrase simple en tant qu’exemple :

_J’ai aidé le chef de l’entreprise, j’ai préparé les rapports et j’ai organisé les réunions._
ou :
_J’ai aidé le chef de l’entreprise, ai préparé les rapports et ai organisé les réunions._
ou bien :
_J’ai aidé le chef de l’entreprise, préparé les rapports et organisé les réunions._

J’utiliserais cette structure dans un milieu professionnel, ainsi le langage serait assez soutenu. Merci à l’avance !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour larahya,
Je vous conseillerais la première ou la troisième solution, la seconde étant boîteuse. Comme vous l'avez intuitivement compris, la troisième est la meilleure du point de vue stylistique. C'est celle que, personnellement, j'emploierais.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Votre première option est correcte mais un peu lourde - sauf si vous voulez insister fortement sur le fait que c'est vous, et personne d'autre, qui avez fait tout cela.

La deuxième est incorrecte : si vous répétez l'auxiliaire, vous avez besoin du sujet. Sauf exceptions, pas de verbe conjugué sans sujet exprimé.

La troisièmen est parfaite, c'est aussi la plus naturelle en français.


----------



## jazyk

Mais on devra inclure l'auxiliaire au cas où il soit différent de l'auxiliaire antérieur, non?_

J'ai aidé le chef de l'entreprise, suis allé à la poste, ai envoyé une lettre...
_


----------



## tie-break

Je pense que dans ce cas le sujet est obligatoire.


----------



## jazyk

Moi aussi, je pense que l'inclusion du sujet est beacoup plus efficace, mais cela ne signifie pas forcément que son omission ne soit pas possible. Voyons ce que les autres membres du forum nous diront.


----------



## jester.

Je crois qu'à l'oral il est plus probable d'entendre la phrase avec trois pronoms de sujet.
Cependant, je crois qu'à l'écrit, l'omission des sujets est possbile parce que dans ces trois phrases liées on utilise toujours le même sujet. Si le sujet changeait, on l'indiquerait.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Je ne veux pas vous embrouiller, mais selon la personne employée, on mettra ou non le sujet grammatical en facteur : Ce qui ne gêne pas à la 3ème personne (du singulier ou du pluriel) ne passe vraiment pas aux première et deuxième personnes.

_*Cet homme est parti, a demandé son chemin, a finalement trouvé ce qu'il voulait puis est rentré à la maison.*_ > Pas de problème

*_*Je suis parti, ai demandé mon chemin, ai finalement trouvé ce que je voulais puis suis rentré à la maison*_ > non. Je ne saurais vous dire si c'est incorrect à strictement parler mais aucun francophone ne dira ça et ça sonne horriblement mal. Idem pour "nous sommes partis, avons demandé, avons trouvé et sommes rentrés", etc.  

Un avis subjectif : construction absolument impossible avec "je" dans tous les cas, et à l'écrit, maladroite mais moins choquante avec "nous" ou "vous" (et impossible à l'oral).


----------



## DerDrache

Quand on emploie deux verbes au meme temps en passé composé, l'un qui prend 'avoir' et l'autre qui prend 'etre', est-ce qu'on doit les séparer?

Par exemple: "Je suis né et grandi à..." ou "Je suis né et ai grandi à..." ou "Je suis né et j'ai grandi à..."?


Merci


----------



## Christine2

Je préfère la dernière version, "je suis né et j'ai grandi". Il y a non seulement l'auxiliaire qui change, mais également la forme du sujt (je et j'). 
 
Ch


----------



## Ploupinet

Ca dépend d'après moi.
"Je suis né et j'ai grandi" serait peut-être plus naturel, mais avec "Je suis né et ai grandi", on insiste sur le fait que les deux éléments nous paraissent indissociables !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pourquoi pas, mais ça fait mal aux oreilles  tous ces "é" juxtaposés !
On pourrait aussi dire "je suis né où/à l'endroit où j'ai grandi" (ou l'inverse)


----------



## tie-break

Et cette phrase? Qu'en dites vous?

Je suis né à xxx et/où j'y ai grandi


----------



## Ploupinet

"Je suis né et j'y ai grandi" ou "je suis né à X, où j'ai grandi" sont corrects !


----------



## reka

"Le fondateur des entreprises vinicoles LM est XXX qui *a* déménagé en Bourgogne en 1859 et *a* décidé de cultiver ses propres vignobles."

Est-ce qu’on doit omettre le deuxième verbe auxiliaire « a » ?

Donc, « qui *a* déménagé en Bourgogne en 1859 et décidé de cultiver » ??

Merci !


----------



## sxb85

Tu peux... ou pas... comme tu veux...

En fait, tu l'omets si ça fait répétition (tu sais que les Français ont horreur des répétitions).

Là, en l'occurence, les deux "a" sont assez éloignés, donc je laisserais le second.

...mais si tu avais : "qui a [vb1] et a [vb2]", (qui a grandi et a mûri), là j'enlèverais le second "a" (qui a grandi et mûri)


----------



## Ploupinet

Etant donné que les deux "a" se rapportent à des verbes sans lien, je mettrais le second !


----------



## mekman99

Il a rejoint les écoles étatiques et a obtenu l'attestation du baccalauréat
ou:
Il a rejoint les écoles étatiques et obtenu l'attestation du baccalauréat
Est ce que le "a" est nécessaire ou peut-on le negliger ?


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

On peut ne pas répéter l'auxilliaire


----------



## tilt

Ne pas répéter l'auxiliaire est ici d'autant plus élégant à l'oral que cela permet d'éviter l'enchaînement des 3 voyelles _et a o(btenu)_.


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonsoir.

Et si les deux auxiliaires sont différents (*avoir* et *être*), est-ce que c'est obligatoire de répéter le deuxième?

Il nous *a* fait ses adieux et *est* parti en courant.

Peut-on negliger *est*?

Il nous *a* fait ses adieux et parti en courant. ( C'est correct?)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Non, dans ce cas, il faut mettre les deux auxiliaires.


----------



## samiraa

Bonjour,
Est ce qu'on répète l'auxiliaire "avoir" dans ceci: " l'étudiant a poursuivi et (a) achevé avec succès une formation spécialisée de professeur de l’enseignement secondaire"
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

La répétition de l'auxiliaire est possible, mais je préfère ne pas le répéter dans ce cas : _L'étudiant a poursuivi et achevé_…


----------

